# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  El acuífero más grande del mundo... O sea el que se necesita en España, no??

## REEGE

Acabo de ver una noticia por internet que me parece no está en la página y creo que es interesante!!
Le pongo un poco de humor al título pero es la realidad ya que aquí en España gastamos todo el agua que tenemos a nuestra disposición.

http://blog.darioalvarez.net/tag/acu...alter-do-chao/

----------


## perdiguera

Si los números de la noticia están bien significa que tiene una capacidad de unos 240 millones de hm3, creo que más que todos los embalses del mundo juntos. ¡Qué barbaridad!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Si los números de la noticia están bien significa que tiene una capacidad de unos 240 millones de hm3, creo que más que todos los embalses del mundo juntos. ¡Qué barbaridad!


El volumen de agua ha de ser muy inferior a esos 240 mill. Hm3. 

Eso estará lleno de roca porosa o lo que sea. Vamos, no me imagino debajo de tierra una cavidad hueca de más de 400.000 Km2 y 500 metros de profundidad llena de agua.

----------


## perdiguera

No lo sé, pero me lo imagino.

----------

